# My little test :D



## Samzo (Nov 15, 2005)

I thought i'd see if my mantis and tarantulas would eat pinkies, my baboon grabed it and and cacooned it lol and my budwing took it from my hands and readily feasted on the pinkies brain :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: heres couple of pix.. bad quality I know,  












Anyway, next morning the pinkie didnt have a head lol


----------



## infinity (Nov 15, 2005)

whoah... :shock: but next time :twisted: make sure tha mantis is literally starved before you feed it one next time... then we can see how much it can eat


----------



## Samzo (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah I was gunna do that, but couldnt wait lol I bet a budwing could eat it all, greedy buggers


----------



## Lan (Nov 15, 2005)

:shock: ugh gross... i want one! :lol:


----------



## hortus (Nov 15, 2005)

wow


----------



## Rib (Nov 15, 2005)

that is one fat mantis!


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2005)

Mantis just looks gravid. I have a pic of a chinese I had eating a live lizard.


----------



## Rib (Nov 15, 2005)

please do show


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2005)

Here you go.


----------



## Joe (Nov 15, 2005)

I know its not a pic of a mantis eating a small animal lol but it ias a pic of a Adult female Tamolanica Tamolana eating a chinese mantis. just thought i wanted to share it while the grousome pics are being enjoyed  






Joe


----------



## White Owl (Nov 15, 2005)

damn, i cant contribute. but i do have a video on my camera of a l5 giant indian eating another one, to the song "michelle" by the beatles.


----------



## Rib (Nov 15, 2005)

I couldn't let my mantids eat each other. What was the occasion for the lizard?


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2005)

Lizard was just a common one we have around here and I tossed it in there to see what would happen. You see the result. I also have a pic of an H. Grandis eating a full grown female chinese. That wasn't on purpose though.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 15, 2005)

I have some gross pics.... not suitable for someone with weak heart  


























My friend feed the house gecko to this female Hierodula Parviceps...... :twisted: Nothing left at the end, even the bones were consumed!! :shock:


----------



## Ian (Nov 16, 2005)

haha, thats a good one yen, poor little gecko ^_^ 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Lan (Nov 16, 2005)

whoa that was sick! more... i want more...


----------



## infinity (Nov 16, 2005)

I know the mantids' jaws are some of the strongest around but do they ever have problems with bones?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 16, 2005)

last time something was posted about feeding em lizards

some dude on here was saying how wrong it was, this'll show him :lol: 

this is one of the best pics i've ever seen, the lizards

obviously quite happy to go, a warriors death * waves* :



>


----------



## Jwonni (Nov 16, 2005)

i couldn't do it, i feel a bit sorry for BIG crickets although i use em and have no problem with small crickets/flys

i could not use live lizard/pinkie the lizard was very gross so i wouldn't want to watch the mess of even a dead one although the pinkie wasn't too messy (from the pics)

however i do not think you guys are wrong like the guy mentioned in above post is on about as big things get eaten in the wild so its natural just as a lion eating a zebra but i wouldn't want to be there as the zebra is killed


----------



## Samzo (Nov 16, 2005)

lol Yen nice :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Yeah Rick, she is gravid, overdue infact :?


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 16, 2005)

Im not all for feeding lizards to mantids myself... waste of a lizard in my opinion  

Those Parasphendales are my favourite feeders, particularly the affinis, always so aggressive and willing to take on whatever.

Dave


----------

